# Moorabbin Air Museum acquires rare DC2



## Mark_pilkington (Jan 21, 2005)

for the interest of readers here,

The Australian Aircraft Restoration Group, operators of the Australian National Aviation Museum/ Moorabbin Air Museum have recently received donation of a rare 1934 Douglas DC-2.

One of famed WW1 American ace Eddie Rickenbacker's "Great Silver Fleet" at Eastern Airlines, the DC-2 was purchased and operated by the RAAF as A30-9.

http://www.aarg.com.au/DC2.htm


regards

Mark Pilkington


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2005)

Very interesting indeed. 8)


----------

